# NVIDIA GT 220 VS Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT



## aaronson2012 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello,

I am thinking of getting a new graphics card for x-mas. I currently have a Geforce 8600 GT and i was looking at this GT 220.

Which is better? i think the 220 is but i just wanted some expert confirmation.

GT 220: http://www.siliconmadness.com/2009/07/nvidia-geforce-g-210-and-gt-220.html (scroll down past the 210)

8600 GT: http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_8600.html (The right Column)


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Why bother? If you want to upgrade from an 8600GT - you need to buy a card that has a noticable difference.

For example... the 9500/9400GTs are also pretty much re-badged 8600s. Think of the 220 as a smaller and cheaper to make version of the 8600GT with blu-ray decoding abilities. Its more like a bit better version of the 8600GTs.... that costs $65~95.

An ATI 4670 is about $60~95. Heres a nice one at $80: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161287&cm_re=4670-_-14-161-287-_-Product

But for real big speed bumps - look at ATI 4800s/5700s or at least a GTX 260... or even the GT250 (which is a 9800GT which is a 8800GT - UGH! )
These cards are about $ 120~200.

Your power supply will also be important too. Do you know your brand and model number?

Also your computers own performance.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I forgot to add this think to a review and benchmark results of the GT220.

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3657&p=12

Thats just a single page... feel free to read the whole article.


----------

